# Spin Indexer Help 5C



## raross61 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am needing some help here if I can get it. I purchased a simple 5C Spin Indexer set with the tailstock, I plan on using this on my Jet mill, mainly for cutting angles on round stock. 90% of the time it will be simple 90 degree cuts, squaring, and 90 degree offsets. When it arrived, I found there are NO holes, at all drilled in the mounting plates. In a perfect world I would like this to be something I can throw on my mill pretty quickly. I have a rotary table, and I was not trying to replace it. I was hoping this would be something to throw on the machine quickly, for doing the simple angles? Just wondering if anyone has made some keyed mounting plates, for the milling machine key slot’s, or? I am very new to this so I am just looking for mounting idea’s, for something that works!
　
Thanks in advance for any help! 
Bob in Oregon


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 29, 2013)

If you make a keyed mounting plate and put one mounting hole in your indexer and a toe clamp on the other side so you can indicate it or set it at any angle you want. Then you can take it on and off and be alright for general work. You will have to make a plate for your tailstock too. A friend of mine machined the sides of his indexer and just uses it in his vise.It all depends on how accurate your setup needs to be.


----------



## Codered741 (Jul 29, 2013)

Press two dowel pins into the base inline with the axis of the spindle.  Size the dowel pins to the width of the t-slots on your mill, and you have quick and accurate alignment.   Then you can clamp it down with two toe clamps, or drill the base for t-nuts, if it is wide enough.  

For angled cuts, just put some 1-2-3 blocks under the base, to lift the dowel pins above the surface.  

Kind of intriguing that it does not have an means to clamp already.  Maybe intended for use on a surface grinder with a magnetic chuck?

-Cody


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 29, 2013)

Codered741 said:


> Kind of intriguing that it does not have an means to clamp already.  Maybe intended for use on a surface grinder with a magnetic chuck?
> 
> -Cody



Think your correct on that assumption as it is the same color/finish as my doall tool grinder and the accessories that came with it.


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 4, 2013)

raross61 said:


> Hi,
> I am needing some help here if I can get it. I purchased a simple 5C Spin Indexer set with the tailstock, I plan on using this on my Jet mill, mainly for cutting angles on round stock. 90% of the time it will be simple 90 degree cuts, squaring, and 90 degree offsets. When it arrived, I found there are NO holes, at all drilled in the mounting plates. In a perfect world I would like this to be something I can throw on my mill pretty quickly. I have a rotary table, and I was not trying to replace it. I was hoping this would be something to throw on the machine quickly, for doing the simple angles? Just wondering if anyone has made some keyed mounting plates, for the milling machine key slot’s, or? I am very new to this so I am just looking for mounting idea’s, for something that works!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> Bob in Oregon



I do agree, I think its primary app is for a surface grinder. Doubles on a mill. Check if the front and rear  base plate is machined parallel. Looks like the surfaces are machined. If so , use your comb protractor head to set the angle off of the front surface of your mill. You could even use a sine bar off of the same surface to indicate it in dead on. Add toe clamps and your done. Beware of heavy cuts using 5C collets or any really. Easy to pull something out of that collet if you get silly. Hope this helps. Pretty versatil little spin tool.

Larry Smith

- - - Updated - - -





raross61 said:


> Hi,
> I am needing some help here if I can get it. I purchased a simple 5C Spin Indexer set with the tailstock, I plan on using this on my Jet mill, mainly for cutting angles on round stock. 90% of the time it will be simple 90 degree cuts, squaring, and 90 degree offsets. When it arrived, I found there are NO holes, at all drilled in the mounting plates. In a perfect world I would like this to be something I can throw on my mill pretty quickly. I have a rotary table, and I was not trying to replace it. I was hoping this would be something to throw on the machine quickly, for doing the simple angles? Just wondering if anyone has made some keyed mounting plates, for the milling machine key slot’s, or? I am very new to this so I am just looking for mounting idea’s, for something that works!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> Bob in Oregon



I do agree, I think its primary app is for a surface grinder. Doubles on a mill. Check if the front and rear base plate is machined parallel. Looks like the surfaces are machined. If so , use your comb protractor head to set the angle off of the front surface of your mill. You could even use a sine bar off of the same surface to indicate it in dead on. Add toe clamps and your done. Beware of heavy cuts using 5C collets or any really. Easy to pull something out of that collet if you get silly. Hope this helps. Pretty versatil little spin tool.

Larry Smith


----------

